# Washer boards



## $TACK (Nov 22, 2013)

Check out these homemade washer boards


----------



## $TACK (Nov 22, 2013)

Texans


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Thats cool,I've tossed washer's for many years but never did so with 3 holes .
Whats the rules and how do you score it? Look's interesting.

dick


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Scores are 1,3 and 5. Play to 21. We put a piece of rope between our boards so that the distance remains consistent.................as the night wears on!!!!!!


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I understand that going in ,what are the 3 holes for and how do they enter into play as opposed to the old one holer in a clay pit?

dick


----------



## texas trout killer (Jun 11, 2013)

I had never played this until a few years ago with a buddy and it is a lot of fun. I am getting ready to make my own set of boards.

http://www.bombatwashers.com/Washer_board_Rules_s/42.htm


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

dicklaxt said:


> I understand that going in ,what are the 3 holes for and how do they enter into play as opposed to the old one holer in a clay pit?
> 
> dick


 front hole is 1 pt, 2nd hole is 3 and farthest is 5 pts. Must hit 21 or bust and go back to 0. If you hit 21 and have any washers left, the opponent gets those along with his to cover the last washer that gave them 21. So if they had 20 and hit a 1 pter, you have to get a 1 and cover him, which takes him back to 20. Any other holes do not score points while needing to cover.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

At work,the HR dept.put on a "I reckon moral booster" thing that was a lot like a washer board,but used little bags with sawdust or the like in them,but called the game,cornhole.I know,I can't believe it either.If you got like 3 out 5 bags in the hole,you won a prize.A couple yankee's had heard of it,but us Texicans were flabbergasted at the name.In case the word gets killed,it's kornwhole.


----------

